# Microsoft Names Upcoming OS



## delsoljb32 (Jul 22, 2005)

Saw this on CNN.com

http://money.cnn.com/2005/07/22/technology/microsoft_vista/index.htm?cnn=yes

I plugged the new 'name' into my handy Dashboard Dictionary, and got a good laugh at the definition. 'a pleasing view, esp. one seen though a long, narrow opening' (i.e. tunnel vision, hah!)

IMO, their 'pleasing view though a long narrow opening' is 100 Microsuck tech's looking at what Apple is doing! ha!


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 22, 2005)

*vis-ta* _n._ A distant view or prospect, especially one seen through an opening, as between rows of buildings or trees.

Yes, I have to admit, after all the delays, MS's next OS does seem like a very distant prospect. Nice name!

In all seriousness, though, I expect the name to be changed again before release. Vista just doesn't sound good, and it doesn't have any sense or progression in the name (although granted, neither did XP). Longhorn was just a code name, but it was better than Vista.

I think they just wanted to avoid the animal kingdom so people would stop picturing Jaguars/Panthers/Tigers/Leopards (wow, the Mac OS is advancing _really_ fast compared to Windows!) devouring longhorn cows.


Hmm, I wonder if AltaVista will sue Microsoft. I mean, if Tiger Direct can sue Apple....


----------



## cfleck (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually vista is sort of a play on words if you think about their os name, Windows.

window -> view -> vista

I can see it.


----------



## Stridder44 (Jul 22, 2005)

Lameageddon


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2005)

ACtually, if you look at the site for Windows Vista, the image gives you the impression that the release for this is SOOOOOOOOOOOO FAAAAAR AWAAAAAYYY!!! ::ha::

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/default.mspx

"Honey, where the HELL is it???  I can't see anything!!"


----------



## Shookster (Jul 22, 2005)

I thought "Windows xperience" was bad. "Longhorn" is definitely better than "Vista." It seems a bit too grand for an OS. It sounds more like a car or a chocolate bar.

It does however have this horrible "consumer-friendly" touch to it (for want of a better way of describing it) which reminds me of the depressingly enthusiastic "Let's activate Windows!" text on the Windows activation screen. Maybe if they don't give it a "computery" name like "Windows 3.1" or "Mac OS X", less-computer-literate consumers will be more keen on it.


----------



## HateEternal (Jul 22, 2005)

Someone told me about this at work today. Not only is it a crappy name, but everyone already knows it as Longhorn, I think it would have been smarter to just stick with it.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 22, 2005)

yeah, just a bad name altogether. 
like the 'Ford Festiva'. 
Has anyone seen these cars? 
What kind of a 'party' can u have in a car so small?? hahaha


----------



## sirstaunch (Jul 22, 2005)

Is it abreviation for Astalavista? In other words, good bye windows?


----------



## symphonix (Jul 23, 2005)

> and it doesn't have any sense or progression in the name



And I suppose Windows 3.1 --> 95 --> 98 --> Me --> 2000 --> XP does? Or worse yet, in the space of just 2 years, Visual Studio 6.0 --> '98 --> .Net.

I also think the name "Vista" is pretty dumb. I suspect they hired Lexicon (a product naming company) to come up with that one. Lets see "Well, its pretty much like the old version of Windows, but now they have _transparency!_ so they're like ... windows that you can see through! A window-related name would be in order."


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 23, 2005)

i will stick with Leopard thank you very much...


----------



## Decado (Jul 23, 2005)

what makes me really mad is the video they have on the vista-page. how stupid are those people? its quality is so poor you can hardly read the text!
wouldnt it be in their interest to show of wmv at its best? i mean, they _must_ have the bandwidth. and i couldnt find any pictures of the os anywhere on their site.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 24, 2005)

i think, that this is possibly the worst brandname i have seen in a while. that's not becuase i'm a mac fanboy, it just _is_.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2005)

I smell lawsuit and another lawsuit for Microsoft because Vista is already being used.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 24, 2005)

Microsoft is already being sued read the article :

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/07/24/0350245&from=rss


----------



## sirstaunch (Jul 24, 2005)

And some more statements http://news.com.com/Windows+Vista+d...3-5801300.html?part=rss&tag=5801300&subj=news


----------



## smithy (Jul 25, 2005)

Wtf Vista? It just really shows the diverse difference between microsoft and apple of their marketing schemes. Notice the type face of Windows Vista is  similar to the Macintosh typeface used in the system?

Actually i found this from another site about Win Vista.



> Does Windows "Vista" mean more Viruses, Infections, Spyware, Trojans and Adware?


----------



## sirstaunch (Jul 25, 2005)

Your quote was said in the link I posted and I have it in my email signatures 

Considering everyone I know are just dying to try RSS feeds out in IE and Outlook, gee might just get Virtual PC for it... oh yeah, have it in Safari already....


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 25, 2005)

vista stands for all the problems with windows :

*V*iruses
*I*nstability
*S*pyware
*T*rojans
*A*dware

perfect name....


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2005)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> vista stands for all the problems with windows :
> 
> *V*iruses
> *I*nstability
> ...



LOL!!  That is classic...    Where do they get these people at MS??


----------

